# Coweta County Hunting Club



## Master Mason (Aug 20, 2007)

I am looking for a lease in or near (1.5 hour drive) Coweta County.  I have a group ready to join immediatly.  Deer and Turkey is what we are mainly looking for, but a place to point quail and wet a hook would be nice too.  Any leads are greatly appreciated.  Take care.


----------



## David Alan Perry (Aug 22, 2007)

How serious are you? Call 770-301-7107


----------



## Perry Hayes (Aug 22, 2007)

PM Redleaf,he has opening's in Grantville.


----------

